# Widebody Lexus GS and Seibon’s Nissan GT-R Turbo Drifting



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

YouTube - Widebody Lexus GS x Seibon's Nissan GT-R Turbo Drifting Video - ISG


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Nice video


----------

